# Pudelpointer Streamer



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Hay packfish, there's a first attempt pudelpointer streamer. Probably kind of weak but I bet there is a fish I can get to eat it. Let's see yours.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

CVHunter said:


> Hay packfish, there's a first attempt pudelpointer streamer. Probably kind of weak but I bet there is a fish I can get to eat it. Let's see yours.


Was there a picture attached ? I am not seeing it- I could take the hair off Murphy and probably make a woolhead sculpin- Gunnars Hair would be a tougher one- more of a bucktail.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I will go down and do one- I'll throw in some pheasant for gills and some grouse for fins


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Whoops!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

OK- A little wool- a little pheasant- some hair from both of My Pudel Pointers- some grouse but it is an under wing holding the pheasant pector fins out


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

That is impressive! I should get some lessons! But I'm thinking next thing is post the fish you catch on it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That pattern idea has caught some nice fish out side of Firth Idaho- just a son of a gun to cast-


----------

